# nochmals GPL



## Partheeus (13. Mrz 2007)

Moinsen....

hab da mal ne Frage. Schon überall gesucht aber nichts wirklich hilfreiches gefunden. :-(

Also ich hab mir nen Tool gebastelt was die Objektdatenbank DB4O nutzt. Diese steht in
meinem Fall unter der GPL. Nun verwende ich z.B. auch Icons und andere Bibliotheken die
z.B. unter der LGPL, BSD etc. stehen.

Darf ich diese denn überhaupt in meinem Tool mitnutzen, da sie doch dann theoretisch auch
unter die GPL fallen, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden??? Ich mein ich kann sie doch
nicht einfach unter die GPL stellen, oder???

Ausserdem stellt sich mir die Frage, wenn ich das Tool veröffentlichen sollte, muss ich dann den
Source von DB4O mit dazu stellen, oder reicht da auch das jar File???

Schonmal Danke für Eure Bemühungen.... *g

Ulf


----------



## DP (13. Mrz 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=45164&highlight=gpl


----------



## Partheeus (13. Mrz 2007)

Vielen Dank schon mal für den Link, hat mir ein wenig geholfen.

Aber was ist, wenn ich das Tool nun hier unter Codeschnipsel / Projekte stelle. Somit verteile ich es ja. Bleibt die Frage, ob ich die Bibliotheken, Icons (die nicht unter GPL stehen) mit meinem Tool einfach unter die GPL stellen darf??? Das wäre doch total widersinnig, oder???

Ich will ja auch nicht das meine BSD-Bibliotheken sich irgendwo unter der GPL wiederfinden. Somit wüßte doch niemand mehr was eigentlich unter GPL und was unter anderen Lizensen läuft. Eigentlich müßte doch dann später irgendwann alles unter GPL stehen, wenn man es mal krass betrachtet!?

Oder ist es so das sie in ABHÄNGIGKEIT mit meinem Tool unter der GPL stehen, ich sie mir dort herausgreifen kann und sie wieder ihre "normale" Lizens erhalten?!?!

*argh.......ich dreh nochmal durch mit dieser GPL..... :-(

*EDIT:* wo ich grad Dein Avatar sehe, wo hakt man denn Threads ab???


----------



## Tobias (13. Mrz 2007)

DU darfst die Lizenz von FREMDEN Code gar nicht verändern. Wo kommen wir denn da hin? Aber LGPL ist mit GPL kompatibel.

mpG
Tobias

P.S.: Unten links ist ein runder Button mit nem Haken drauf (nur wenn du eingeloggt bist natürlich)...


----------



## DP (13. Mrz 2007)

Partheeus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *EDIT:* wo ich grad Dein Avatar sehe, wo hakt man denn Threads ab???



must du auf den kleinen banner klicken


----------



## Hilefoks (13. Mrz 2007)

Wenn du GPL, LGPL und BSD Code nutzt darfst du alles unter der GPL veröffentlichen! BSD darfst du, wenn es sich um die 3-Klausel Lizenz handelt, problemlos in jede andere Lizenz "verwandeln", LGPL darf zur GPL mutieren.

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## Partheeus (13. Mrz 2007)

Also ich hab nochmal bei DB4O nachgefragt und bekam folgende Antwort (für alle die es vielleciht mal interessiert):



> die erste Frage ist ob Du Dein Tool weiterveteilst oder nur in-house verwendest.  Die Regelung des GPL, dass Deine abgeleitete Arbeit auch GPL sein muss, tritt nur dann ein, wenn Du Deine Software (incl. db4o) an Dritte weiterlizensierst.
> 
> In diesem Falle haettest Du in der Tat ein Problem mit dem GPL, weil es incompatibel mit den anderen Lizenzen ist.  Und genau deshalb haben wir die dOCL geschaffen  (Opensource compatibility license).  Wenn Du Dich an die Regelungen des dOCL haelst kannst Du db4o unter dem GPL und alles andere unter GPL oder eine der anderen dort zugelassenen FLOSS Lizenzen weiterverteilen, in einem Buendel.
> 
> Mehr ueber die Lizensierung in diesem Whitepaper, das alle Entscheidungen und Optionen uebersichtlich zusammenfasst: http://www.db4o.com/about/productinformation/whitepapers/#gpl



Gruss

Ulf


----------

